# What is the pandemic situation in Mexico?



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

I would like to travel to Mexico for 6 weeks in about two years. I'd like to know what the pandemic situation is like there now. One of my teachers in Escuela Mexicana says they are vaccinating old people now, but don't have enough vaccines for other adults.

Do you think that the pandemic will be under control by November, 2022?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Marian42 said:


> I would like to travel to Mexico for 6 weeks in about two years. I'd like to know what the pandemic situation is like there now. One of my teachers in Escuela Mexicana says they are vaccinating old people now, but don't have enough vaccines for other adults.
> 
> Do you think that the pandemic will be under control by November, 2022?


Perhaps the best answer to your question is one of the local newspapers. There are many free ones available online. That pretty much is where I get my information.

You can start with a site such as this :
El Sol de Puebla | Noticias Locales, Policiacas, sobre México, Puebla y el Mundo

They are a big news outfit. If you look at the top right hand corner you will see a button labeled 'Nuestros Sitios'. If you click on that button a list will open up with dozens of local newspapers. 

Another site you might consider is this :
Mexico | Reuters.com
Once again - that is currently where I turn to get well researched, fairly reported news on Mexico.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you, Mango Tango. I went to the Reuters site because I read English much better than I read Spanish. It looks like the Corona Virus situation there is very bad at this time. I will keep checking Reuters regularly to see how it goes. This is excellent information to have! Thanks so much.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

To me I don't think the situation is "very bad". But it depends on where in the country you want to go, and what your reference point is. I think it's a good bit better than a year ago!

There is some government site that posts maps of Mexico, I think every 2 weeks, with each state color coded green/yellow/orange/red. I wish I could find the original point to give a link to, but I can't. I see it in the news, but it's always just a copy rather than a link, so I don't know where to go to always see the latest.

But here is the most recent I can find: Coronavirus stoplight: 6 states green, 20 yellow and 6 orange

I believe the trend is worse in some places and better in others. I read elsewhere that Quintana Roo, where I am, is getting worse (it's orange already).

Reuters site says Mexico overall is at 17% of the peak and falling, with 16 infections per 100k people in the last 7 days, vs the US which is at 21% of the peak with 113 infections per 100k people in the last 7 days.

Infections per 100k pop is not really comparable due to many factors - less testing in Mexico, for example. Still, 16 is a lot less than 113.

Flying here is probably a much bigger risk than living here.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you, eastwind. I will save the link and keep up with the virus trends. I also subscribed to an English language newspaper about Mexico.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

eastwind,
this will get you to the source of the maps. On this page click on the daily report. (Beware: the Idioma button will lead to a different set of information.) The daily report maps are shades of gray otherwise more information than most will ever want or understand. 






Nuevo Coronavirus en el mundo COVID-19. Comunicado Técnico Diario


La Secretaría de Salud Federal, a través de la Dirección General de Epidemiología, emite el siguiente informe técnico referente al Nuevo Coronavirus COVID-19.




www.gob.mx


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

What is most concerning in Mexico is not so much the infection rate as the death rate. Mexico has one of the highest Covid death rates in the world, around 10%.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

By all accounts in Mexico the rate of testing is low. Fewer tests per pop means fewer positive diagnoses. The diagnoses that are missed are the light or asymptomatic ones. The result is an apparently higher death rate when expressed as a percent of positive diagnoses.

I.e. if the denominator is undercounted, the quotient will be artificially high.

Mexico is at 1.7k deaths per million pop, the same as the United States. Above the middle globally, but a pretty good showing, considering.

However, it's possible the US is overstating the number of deaths due to covid (to get more medicare payments, and for other political purposes), and it's possible Mexico is understating the number of deaths due to covid (again for political purposes).

Some of the countries with the lowest death rates seem unbelievably low - for example Haiti at 22.5 deaths per million. That has to be the result of under-counting. So it's really hard to tell anything from any of the statistics.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Mexico is also one of the country where the population is overweight and that has to affect the death rate .. so it is not that surprising that with an overweight population, and a high rate of diabetis, the death rate is high.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi citlali, that's very sad.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Mexico is also one of the country where the population is overweight and that has to affect the death rate .. so it is not that surprising that with an overweight population, and a high rate of diabetis, the death rate is high.


I believe that the country with the highest rate of obesity in the world is the US; Mexico is #2.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Interesting. Thanks, Isla Verde. I remember when I moved to Northern California in 1968 from San Francisco, I was shocked at how many obese people were in Humboldt County. I never saw that in Texas, nor in Iowa, nor in San Francisco.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Obesity is our next coming pandemic


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

While I abhor obesity, the problem is not the people, it's the companies that make food that is loaded with sugar and fat. They could use Stevia for sweetening, which is a natural product with zero calories. Let's put the blame where it belongs -- on the giant food industry.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Marian42 said:


> While I abhor obesity, the problem is not the people, it's the companies that make food that is loaded with sugar and fat. They could use Stevia for sweetening, which is a natural product with zero calories. Let's put the blame where it belongs -- on the giant food industry.


It's the person who decides what they put in their mouths, obviously. They are to blame for their lack of will power to not become obese and danger their lives. Nobody else can force them to eat anything they do not want to eat and the quantities they consume.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

I like to think that way, too, but let's face it -- the food companies put things in the food that make addicts. I am a sugar addict. There is no question in my mind that I am one. So I have cut out sugar and use stevia. My sweet tooth is not as sweet as it once was, but if I eat one bowl of ice cream, or one tapioca pudding, I will eat more, and more, and more, and put on 25 lbs. My weight is a slim stable, and I plan to keep it that way. But I have a lot of will power, and many people do not have that. I lost one of my very closest friends to obesity. She kept saying she was losing weight, but she'd eat two whole full course lunches. I told her I gave her a year to live; she died three months later.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

C'mon Marian, people are responsible for themselves. No one is forcing them to eat crappy food. Just because there's McDonald's everywhere doesn't mean I've ever been tempted to eat there.
Once when I was doing a 3 day fast, and didn't want to deal with food, but had 3 kids to feed, I went and got them Big Macs and fries, assuming they'd be thrilled- I NEVER took my kids there and they always thought they were missing out because their friends went.

I put the stuff on the table, called them down for dinner and was doing something in the other room. There was dead silence at the table, I looked over and they all had the Big Mac wrappers peeled back and were looking at it warily and looking at each other. Finally my middle daughter looked at me and said, "Mom, we can't eat this".

I have a sweet tooth, too. So while I might grab a gooey doughnut at the bakery while I'm out, I just don't buy that stuff and keep it in the house. I can eat an entire quarter of a key lime pie at one sitting no problem, if I succumb to buying and bringing one home.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Processed food companies do engineer food to be addictive - - it can become a cyclic unconscious event in one's life. Proper education can break this cycle. Sugar is known to be addictive and bad for one's health. And the food companies are becoming sneaky in how they list sugar on the package - - instead of using one type of sugar, which would be listed as one of the first ingredients - - they use various types of sugars so their listings will be scattered about in the products ingredient list. Eat whole foods, limit sugars, stop watching the news and live happy. And stop eating bananas - fructose = fatty liver.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Stevenjb said:


> Eat whole foods, limit sugars, stop watching the news and live happy.


Surabi and StevenJB That's an amazing story that your children could not eat MacDonald's foods. Ugh. Good for them. 

What I can't understand is why SO MANY MILLIONS OF PEOPLE don't t take stevenjb's advice and take care of themselves.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree with others. In my opinion, the whole obesity epidemic has been caused by the processing/packaging/fast food industry. If people never, or rarely, ate anything that came in a package or had been processed they would be fine. Michael Pollan said it best "Don't eat anything your great-grandmother wouldn't recognize as food,"


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you, TundraGreen. As more and more countries get MacDonald's and other US American fast foods, obseity becomes a problem for those countries, too. It's not just a matter of will power. It's a scourge.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

It is often a matter of trying to get the most calories per peso for people who work hard for long hours and need to feed their families. Diabetes and obesity are only some of the factors contributing to a high death toll. Access to water for cleaning, let alone drinking, is very expensive for those who can least afford it. Housing and public transportation is crowded. Access to protective gear and hospital beds is very limited. The vaccine rollout has been efficient in some places and horrendous in others, and so far has been limited to those over 60. Please do not blame the victims.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

AnneLM said:


> It is often a matter of trying to get the most calories per peso for people who work hard for long hours and need to feed their families. Diabetes and obesity are only some of the factors contributing to a high death toll. Access to water for cleaning, let alone drinking, is very expensive for those who can least afford it. Housing and public transportation is crowded. Access to protective gear and hospital beds is very limited. The vaccine rollout has been efficient in some places and horrendous in others, and so far has been limited to those over 60. Please do not blame the victims.


Anne - - I see your point. Situations can be biased by social and economic conditions. 

There are entities that do take advantage of this.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Marian42 said:


> Thank you, TundraGreen. As more and more countries get MacDonald's and other US American fast foods, obseity becomes a problem for those countries, too. It's not just a matter of will power. It's a scourge.


These are Food (if it can be called that) Dealers. Once hooked, hard to get away.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey folks, it's called capitalism. Companies produce what people will buy. Junk food, toxic herbicides and pesticides, clothing made by virtually slave labor- 8 year olds working in sweat shops 12 hours a day.

If people stop buying it, they'll stop producing it. It's all about the money.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Buenos noches . . . I visit Mexico News Daily regularly for current event articles ( in English ), and they offer a dedicated page with Covid-19 updates, articles, and that stop light map . . . 

Mexico News Daily - Covid-19

Coronavirus 

con una sonrisa



eastwind said:


> To me I don't think the situation is "very bad". But it depends on where in the country you want to go, and what your reference point is. I think it's a good bit better than a year ago!
> 
> There is some government site that posts maps of Mexico, I think every 2 weeks, with each state color coded green/yellow/orange/red. I wish I could find the original point to give a link to, but I can't. I see it in the news, but it's always just a copy rather than a link, so I don't know where to go to always see the latest.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Marian42 said:


> Thank you, eastwind. I will save the link and keep up with the virus trends. I also subscribed to an English language newspaper about Mexico.


Also take a visit to this news sight . . . with its dedicated Covid-19 page with info . . . Mexico News Daily


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

OT: How addictive foods are driving fatty liver disease


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

Stevenjb said:


> OT: How addictive foods are driving fatty liver disease


Everything on the internet is true and accurate. Youtube is the perfect place to get reliable scientific information.......Retired doctor here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

timmy45 said:


> Everything on the internet is true and accurate. Youtube is the perfect place to get reliable scientific information.......Retired doctor here.


So can we rely on you for help with any questions we may have regarding scientific/medical matters? ¡Mil gracias anticipadas!
😊😊


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Latest stoplight map is an improvement from 0-6-20-6 to 0-3-15-14 (red-orange-yellow-green). Quintana Roo still orange, thanks to tourists. This week in Cancun they've stopped (again) allowing people to stand in buses. 

The logic evades me. Why if it's ok for someone to sit shoulder-rubbing-shoulder against me with their head about 18" away from mine is it a problem for someone to be standing in the aisle with their head a yard away? They have never put x's on every other bus seat the way they do restaurant seats, where the tables are further apart to start with. It seems inconsistent.


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

Isla Verde said:


> So can we rely on you for help with any questions we may have regarding scientific/medical matters? ¡Mil gracias anticipadas!
> 😊😊


I have not practiced actively in 15 yrs but was a Director of Quality and Infection Control at a hospital. I most always have an opinion (just that) on many subjects and will contribute where I can. In this case, the posting is clearly in the advertising realm rather than scientific. Researching the background of this advertising shows that this is a commercial rather than presentation of science. That does not mean it is false, just commercial.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

I think it's just to limit occupancy to the number of seats. Chances of contagion are multiplied the more people are crammed into the bus. Also, there is less air circulation when people are standing.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

timmy45 said:


> I have not practiced actively in 15 yrs but was a Director of Quality and Infection Control at a hospital. I most always have an opinion (just that) on many subjects and will contribute where I can. In this case, the posting is clearly in the advertising realm rather than scientific. Researching the background of this advertising shows that this is a commercial rather than presentation of science. That does not mean it is false, just commercial.


The YouTube video was an excerpt of longer chats with both individuals which go into more depth of the issue of sugar.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

AnneLM said:


> I think it's just to limit occupancy to the number of seats. Chances of contagion are multiplied the more people are crammed into the bus. Also, there is less air circulation when people are standing.


I would also think that when standing, a person's breath, expectorant could travel longer distance


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Stevenjb said:


> I would also think that when standing, a person's breath, expectorant could travel longer distance


But everyone has on a mask... That's the point of masks, isn't it?


----------



## Trad+Cath+2022 (Jan 2, 2022)

timmy45 said:


> Everything on the internet is true and accurate. Youtube is the perfect place to get reliable scientific information.......Retired doctor here.


And the CDC, AMA, and WHO are saintly, uncorrupt institutions? Did the Internet tell you they were trustworthy?


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

I've read that, as of January 1, Mexico discontinued the health questionnaire that had been required for all arriving air passengers. Can anyone confirm or deny? I realize we're only a couple of weeks into the new year, so maybe nobody has any firsthand experience yet...


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The “Vuela Seguro” website where you fill in your information for said health questionnaire is still up – at least the sign-in entry page is unchanged…


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes. What I've read is that, while the Vuela Seguro site still exists, nobody at airports is asking anymore for the questionnaires the site produces, as of January 1. I've read it on multiple sites.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

What is the testing requirement for flights to/from the US now? Did that change too? Or did they just eliminate the questionnaire for Mexico?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

eastwind said:


> What is the testing requirement for flights to/from the US now? Did that change too? Or did they just eliminate the questionnaire for Mexico?


I’m not going to bother looking it up just now because it will be a long time before I ever travel to the US (if ever) but I’m sure that it would be easy to find out with a search. That kind of information tends to be well publicized on government and airline websites. I did go to the US last October, and I had no trouble finding out the relevant information at that point in time by checking websites of the US government and the airline I used.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Air Travel Rules
Looks like US citizens still only require a *negative* covid test.
Non-US citizens are required to be fully vaccinated.

Source:








COVID-19 Information for U.S. Citizens in Mexico







mx.usembassy.gov


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks mr_manny.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Correct. I should note that the requirement for US citizens to present a negative COVID test within the previous calendar day applies only to flight arrivals. It is not required for land crossings.

That's precisely why, for my upcoming next trip to Mexico, I'm flying into Monterrey but flying out of Laredo on the return trip. In the town I'll be in (160 miles from the Monterrey airport), I'm not 100% certain I can get COVID test results the day before I'm scheduled to fly out, so I'm taking the bus to Nuevo Laredo and walking across the border instead.

As for flying into Mexico, I'm not aware of any requirements at all. The health questionnaire was the only requirement left. From what I've been reading, this makes Mexico the 2nd country worldwide to have zero remaining COVID-related entry restrictions or requirements.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

kphoger said:


> From what I've been reading, this makes Mexico the 2nd country worldwide to have zero remaining COVID-related entry restrictions or requirements.


Out of curiosity, which is the other country?
Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

kphoger said:


> As for flying into Mexico, I'm not aware of any requirements at all. The health questionnaire was the only requirement left. From what I've been reading, this makes Mexico the 2nd country worldwide to have zero remaining COVID-related entry restrictions or requirements.





mr_manny said:


> Out of curiosity, which is the other country?
> Inquiring minds want to know


Reportedly, proof of vaccination and/or negative test is longer required for entry to El Salvador, as of November 17.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kphoger said:


> As for flying into Mexico, I'm not aware of any requirements at all. The health questionnaire was the only requirement left. From what I've been reading, this makes Mexico the 2nd country worldwide to have zero remaining COVID-related entry restrictions or requirements.


That is bad news, as far as I am concerned. But considering what a bad job in general the government has done in dealing with the pandemic, I'm not in the least surprised.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

That one day requirement for the negative test is making me a little leery of traveling right now. It 'shouldnt' be a problem but what if you go for your test and they are closed and you can't find anyplace else? Or if you get a false positive, you of course want to take another test and by then that 24 hour thing becomes a factor. It means you can't go to the states leaving monday since noplace seems to be open sunday. I suspect that its not a strict 24 hours but even so, its ridiculous and I don't plan to fly out of the country until its changed.

In europe they are dropping the test, shot and mask requirements. England plans to drop all restrictions in a month or so and I heard Ireland is doing the same and that many european countries are considering it. One exception is austria which is cracking down even more. We don't wear masks for aids, measles, flu, etc let alone mandatory shots. The china flu is just another endemic disease like hundreds of others. It won't go away completely but has become more mild and hard to tell from a cold or flu


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

kphoger said:


> As for flying into Mexico, I'm not aware of any requirements at all. The health questionnaire was the only requirement left. From what I've been reading, this makes Mexico the 2nd country worldwide to have zero remaining COVID-related entry restrictions or requirements.





Isla Verde said:


> That is bad news, as far as I am concerned. But considering what a bad job in general the government has done in dealing with the pandemic, I'm not in the least surprised.


It's really not that big of "news", is it? Were there _*ever*_ any restrictions on foreigners arriving into Mexico—either by land or by air? As far as I'm aware, the health questionnaire was the only hoop to jump through that Mexico ever imposed. What they found is that the questionnaire (1) didn't do anything to inhibit the spread of the coronavirus and (2) slowed down airport operations. It was considered a net loss, so they ditched it.

Theoretically, back in 2020, the land border was closed to non-essential travel, but I don't seem to recall that Mexico was enforcing that "policy". And I don't think international flight arrivals have ever had any restrictions on them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kphoger said:


> It's really not that big of "news", is it? Were there _*ever*_ any restrictions on foreigners arriving into Mexico—either by land or by air? As far as I'm aware, the health questionnaire was the only hoop to jump through that Mexico ever imposed. What they found is that the questionnaire (1) didn't do anything to inhibit the spread of the coronavirus and (2) slowed down airport operations. It was considered a net loss, so they ditched it.
> 
> Theoretically, back in 2020, the land border was closed to non-essential travel, but I don't seem to recall that Mexico was enforcing that "policy". And I don't think international flight arrivals have ever had any restrictions on them.





kphoger said:


> It's really not that big of "news", is it? Were there _*ever*_ any restrictions on foreigners arriving into Mexico—either by land or by air? As far as I'm aware, the health questionnaire was the only hoop to jump through that Mexico ever imposed. What they found is that the questionnaire (1) didn't do anything to inhibit the spread of the coronavirus and (2) slowed down airport operations. It was considered a net loss, so they ditched it.
> 
> Theoretically, back in 2020, the land border was closed to non-essential travel, but I don't seem to recall that Mexico was enforcing that "policy". And I don't think international flight arrivals have ever had any restrictions on them.


And all of this is one reason why Mexico has had such a high rate of contagion from Covid. Thanks for nothing, AMLO y compañía.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Takingit easy you have no clue about Europe.. On is is not a country, each country has their rules. We are not dropping any requirements actually they are getting stricter in Austria, France, Italy SPain and who knows what is next.
Great Britain is not part of the EU so they are also in the down phase of the virus so they may drop requirments but believe me if you try to go from there to the rest of Europe the story is very different,

China Flu??? Please ...


----------

